# Need a good Wine



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

This past weekend when I got back to the boat, I found a Gen sail in my cockpit ( a gift ), I know who put it there, he is my slip neighbor and owns & races a boat like mine.

So, I want to get him and his wife a nice bottle of wine, but being a non drinker, I haven't the slightest clue of whats good and it's gotta be a " Thank You " kind of wine.

Yeah, you read that right, I sail and don't drink


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I usually select a fine Bordeaux as a thank you - typical when someone refers me to a new client. Ask your local wine merchant to select one from his stock. Another choice would be a nice Pinot Noir.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NO NO NO NO NO.....

Dear TB, NO NO NO NO

a real "connaisseur", a real wine appreciator, one that would like to endulge his friend, would never get any French stuff (its like their boats, sells a lot and the buyers don't know any better).

Get any, (and I mean any) Portuguese wine. That is it. If you want to really thank your friend.

I thank you, and the small viticulture of my Country greatly appreciates.
We have Red Wine, white Wine (Vino branco) and Green (yers yes) green wine.

DAO, PERIQUIRTA, REGUENGOS, 

just don't get the ROSE, its crap. Invented to keep the germans away.

By the way, I am not joking. Ask anyone here that has had wine from Portugal, the land of PORT!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> just don't get the ROSE, its crap. Invented to keep the germans away.


You must mean Mateus, I remember that stuff from my college days - only good use for it was - the bottles made great candle holders.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB
absolutely right. Discusting stuff.

In fact that crap is what people think its Portuguese wine.

Really that stuff was invented to keep the Germans and the British out of our small quantity produced great wine.

I had a lamp with one of those, and also from Lancers. Bad, very bad.

Hey TB one question, are my jokes bad???


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Wait, Portugal, you have been making jokes all this time? Eww, I thought you were serious.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TB-

What about a good Stag? or for white, Far Niente? That is probably one of my favorite whites. You know, for a wine that is not that expensive, Dry Creek is not bad.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G-

I thought you Portuguese were nice people. Why didn't you mention the Rose to France, oh say... 65 years ago, or so?? 

I'm sure if describe the situation to the resident expert at your nearest bottle shop they would be happy to oblige. 

Is the slip on the OTHER side of your neigbor available?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD, sorry about the bad jokes.

I am not in a good mood.

Last Saturday I had 1' of water inside my boat, fresh water !!!!!!!

My tanks (even the balast tanks) don't hold that much water.

Just found out that some "nice foreign visitor", witnesses suspect from a French vessel, that was on a slip not far, decided to get drunk and inserted a garden hose inside one of my hatches and left the water running!!

Luckily the guy that looks after my boat saw it (unfortunately only in the morning, as he went to tighten the ropes as bead weather hit us this wekend), and closed the tap. The water was running so hard that the 2 bildges couln't handle it.

The Marina is looking for them, as they have left. So now, I am on a little French hating spree!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Portugal,

You don't think I was mad, do you? I WAS JOKING YOU!! Bad American humor, I suppose. Truth is, I think you and I are two peas out of the same pod... like to joke a bunch! WOuldn't our familys have fun in the same anchorage!! Our wives would probably leave us (and leave the kids with us too).

Sorry to hear about the water. Did you clean it all up? Any damage?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm likely to start a war here. Guilietta will probably never speak to me again. but.......if Portugese wine is in any way comparable to Spanish (steady G , steady) then he is right on the money. I know G will undoubtedly claim that Portugese dishwater is better than Spanish wine but my favourite Reds are Spanish (and not necessarily Rioja). Some of the best Spanish wines come from around Valladolid and Galicia, both of which are close to Portugal and are maybe a good comparision. Not much experience of the Portugese product. G is probably being a bit harsh on the poor old French, but then, isn't everyone ? 

ps - yes G your jokes are crap but then so are mine so feel free to continue.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TDW-

You should be able to get some great Aussie wines and Chilean wines there. Cheap too, I would think.

I never can rememebr the names, but there is a Rothschild winery in CHile that is very, very good for the price. I think it is only like $15/bottle, US... don't know how much that is elsewhere. But really a nice, full red. Not as good as a good California (Stag, I actually like Silverado Cab a lot now, and several others)... but for 15 bucks, how do you go wrong?

Portugal, are you sure you make wines in your country? I heard they just import them from France. Sailingdog told me that. Cam backed him up and agreed. I was very surpised they would say something like that personally. Err, Hmm.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

PS Giulietta, you know I am just kidding you again. Thought you could use a laugh. Don't be mean to me!! Be nice! It is Christmas!!


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

"French stuff (its like their boats, sells a lot and the buyers don't know any better)."

Is Denr writing this stuff? That's great.

When I pass a good vintage port in the store window, I always take my hat off. Too bad I can't afford to drink it. Other than port, there isn't a big selection of Portugese wines in Ontario.

I also recommed Argentinian wines, particularly the Malbec variety. Superb quality and excellent value. 

" Just found out that some "nice foreign visitor", witnesses suspect from a French vessel,"

I didn't think the French had anything going with the Portugese. If your boat had English registration, now that I could see. I still remeber Monty Python and the Holy Grail (the castle scene).


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I would second the Argentinian Malbec. Great wines that are not widely know so they carry a bit of novelty.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Poopdeckpappy,

Lotsa good wines cited here, along with all the humour 

Problem is, many wines don't travel well. Chilean, Spanish, and Portugese wines...among others...are great but it's hard to achieve consistency bottle-after-bottle (and who'd stop at just one?).

You're in southern California. Some of the great wines of the world come from California, fully equal to the best ones from abroad. Napa Valley wines, in particular, can be excellent.

There are LOTS of choices, but for an easily obtainable, not-too-expensive and very good wine I'd choose one of the Kendall Jackson products. In a red wine, their Pinot Noir and Syrah are particularly good. In the whites, go for the Chardonnay or the Sauvignon Blanc.

Your friends will be ecstatic. And, if you join them in a tot, you may be a convert.

Bill


----------



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

* I agree w/ Giulietta Portugal has some fine wines( I should know)being Portuguese and I make a fine wine my boat is one of marinas favorites to some good hanging try Cabernet Sauvignon/Merlot* - *This popular blend combines the plump, fruity Merlot grape with the robust Cabernet Sauvignon grape for a powerful match. I could never go wrong.*
*GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS*
* *
*

*


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey TDW, you know why GOD invented SPANISH WINE????????????

So bad taste Australians wouldn't drink Portuguese wines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NELSON!!!

Your'e a traitor!!  

Drinking French wines..... pffffff may the gods of fertility "soften" your manhood!!!!!!!!   

By the way, for those interested, a friend of mine has 3 WWII era French riffles on ebay, BRAND NEW.... only been dropped 3 times!!!!!!!   

CD No problem I know, Bob, thanks.

And by the way no damage, just pain, and a little anger....the builder came over and repaired/checked inspected all.

we are golden soon. Just need to dry it for a while 

Now, really, French wine is made with the same stuff they make Macdonalds burgers and beneteaus......guess what it is. A little Nautical trivia here


----------



## imiloa (Mar 17, 2004)

*Ask the experts*

Pick any wine (whatever variety you fancy) that Wine Spectator magazine rates at 90 or above. I've used that method many times and always get something good that way.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

btrayfors said:


> Poopdeckpappy,
> 
> Some of the great wines of the world come from California, fully equal to the best ones from abroad. Napa Valley wines, in particular, can be excellent.


Never even gave that a thought, I didn't know they were that good.......Thanks



> Your friends will be ecstatic.


Well, if the wine advice works out as well as the Larks Head loop advice I got for my Genni,.......I bet he will.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey G-

Q: How many men does it take to protect France from invasion???

A: Don't know, its never been tried.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

French highway system....
http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/images/blpic-frenchsecurity.htm


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> TDW-
> 
> You should be able to get some great Aussie wines and Chilean wines there. Cheap too, I would think.
> 
> ...


I mainly drink Oz wines, particularly the whites. Oz does some not bad Chardonnay and Pinot Gris styles. From what I've experienced they are a bit better than the Californian but it's been a few years since I was in the US. I'd always thought that the Spanish reds were good but their whites a bit iffy until last year when we tried some whites from Castille which were bloody good.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Hey TDW, you know why GOD invented SPANISH WINE????????????
> 
> So bad taste Australians wouldn't drink Portuguese wines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Awww man, that hurt ! Now I am going to be sad all day. Sniff !


----------



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

G-man, 
S O R R Y About Your Boat.
Ok Portuguese Wines Are The Best.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Seen on ebay...

one french WWII infantry rifle. Never fired, dropped once. 

Aussie, french, NZ, Californian, Portuguese all great wines I'm sure... but the best wine... I NEED A NEW MERCEDES... I WANNA MINK COAT, WHERES MY CONDO IN MIAMI....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CP...the red stuff is good for your heart!! <grin> I thought your lady was Cuban....they don't "wine"....they scratch your eyes out!!

Giu....translation of CP's post .... WHINE means to complain and is pronounced exactly like WINE.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

http://www.bumwine.com/

I always thought that a screw off cap added to the bouquet and elegance. She would HAVE to see the reasoning of such a device on a moving boat right? Maybe this is why I am still single.
Jerry


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*something i can actually talk intelligently about*



poopdeckpappy said:


> This past weekend when I got back to the boat, I found a Gen sail in my cockpit ( a gift ), I know who put it there, he is my slip neighbor and owns & races a boat like mine.
> 
> So, I want to get him and his wife a nice bottle of wine, but being a non drinker, I haven't the slightest clue of whats good and it's gotta be a " Thank You " kind of wine.
> 
> Yeah, you read that right, I sail and don't drink


now that everyone is done bashing the french (hey, they've always been there when they needed us)...let's talk grapes.
one of the biggest questions that needs to be asked; what is your budget for said bottle of wine?
you can get a very nice sparkling wine from california (roederer estate,anderson valley for about $20.00 that can stand w/ many french champagnes costing twice the price..or you can buy a very nice roederer cristal for about $250.00 and definitely make an impression.
unless they are oenophiles, chances are a lot of high end wines, would be a waste of money, and go unappreciated.
as this is what i do for a living (chef and purveyor of food and spirits)..i'll toss out some names. this advice, as is much you get here,is worth what you paid for it.
newton, unfiltered chardonnay: california
cakebread cellars, cabernet:california
trevor jones, unfiltered chardonnay :australia
niebaum-coppola rubicon ,cabernet/merlot/cab franc : california
papapietro perry, pinot noir: california 
kim crawford , sauvignon blanc 2004:NZ
brunello di montelcino : italy
bollinger, champagne : france
santa margherita, pinot grigio: italy

this list gives you a range from about $20.00 to about $90.00.
if you can find the papapietro perry..it is extraordinary, and quite possibly my favorite from this list.
for something completely different, van gogh makes a double espresso vodka, that is outstanding..best amped up buzz out there, and smooth as silk.
hope this helps


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

To add a sober note - it all depends rather on how much of a wine buff your friend is and how much you want to spend. How special a wine is depends somewhat on the receiver. For one it might be a top French red, for another perhaps an uncommon but very good wine. For someone else simply something that tastes good. I prefer for myself to get great wine at a reasonable price the subtleties of the most expensive stuff if indeed they are any better are beyond most drinkers. 
Since it is your winter a red or since Christmas a good French champagne is always drinkable. Ask a specialist wine shop. Probably a good champagne would be safest, because even if he is not a great wine drinker his wife etc will enjoy it. In any event it is the acknowledgement of your appreciation of his kindness that is the most important thing.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*so many classic lines...where to begin*

King Arthur: I am your king.
Woman: Well I didn't vote for you.
King Arthur: You don't vote for kings.
Woman: Well how'd you become king then?
[Angelic music plays... ]
King Arthur: The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite held aloft Excalibur from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I, Arthur, was to carry Excalibur. THAT is why I am your king.
Dennis: [interrupting] Listen, strange women lyin' in ponds distributin' swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, since you haven't learnt anything yet, here a few web pages about Portuguese wine. Remember, we have more brands of Wine than any other Country in the World. The problem is that it is mostly for internal consumption, very little gets exported, because most vineyards are too small, family businesses, just like the Country.

http://www.lusowine.com

http://www.portuguesewine.com/

http://www.vinhos.online.pt/

Please, try some. Will you. Then come back here and tell me.

French wine.....pffffff, its like their boats, they sail, but.....

Californian wine, I say OK that might be OK, do you know why?? the weather in California is very similar to Portugal, however beaware of the chemicals!! Big industries use chemicals.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wait....If we are talking Portugal...
We are talking outstanding surfing along the Atlantic Coast. Also, fantastic seafood and some very hot local chicks.
More importantly...we are talking about the finest Port in the World. The truth is you can't drink Port from anywhere but Portugal. Give me a bottle of 100 year old Port, a Cuban Pre-Castro, following a sick dinner of dry-aged NY strip rare, creamed spinach and cheese infused mashed potatoes...(accompanied by a French Bordeaux of course), and Gents, I am in Heaven.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SURF,

Right on!!

I grew up surfing in Carcavelos, (cascais coast) know it?? I still surf there, when my ageing body allows, in a BEAR (yes from the big wednesday movie)!!
In fact the truth is if IT is NOT made in city of PORTO, than can't be a PortO (O at the end), and therefore an immintation.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter and her 7-year relationship boyfriend, surf the south Atlantic Portugal coast regularly. They were there last a few months ago and plan upon returning. My daughter is constantly praising the warm and friendly people and their great vineyards . . . even brought back a bottle for the old man (not that old really, just married young) - who drank it immediately and enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB,

Tell them to say hello when they come back here again. I will welcome them.

I will show them my boat, so they can go back there and explain to you what a real boat looks like!!!  just joking.

And its true, we are nice people, that mind our own business, but we are even better sailors!!! (and modest too!!!)

So???? how was the wine???? am I right or wrong??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Today I am in PORTO !!!!!!!!!


Just had a nice white Porto before lunch, and believ me I thought about all of you!!!

Saúde, meus amigos, á vossa !!!!!! ("cheers my friends, here's to you" in Portuguese).

Ahhhhh that tasted good.

Thank you guys.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Nasdrave (cheers in Bulgerian)

Jerry


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...As they say in China..."Gan Bei!!" ...I'm practicing for the future!! <grin>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sigh. Wine is so good. PDP, you should probably conduct a massive taste test to figgure out the solution to this dilemma. 

If you really want something cool, go to a really good restaurant and get them to reccommend something. If you talk them into it, they would probably sell you a bottle of something you can't get at the store. 

In defense of the French dry rose, can't beat it for gulping out of a plastic cup on a sailboat on a scorching hot day. It's pink, and that is fun. (no, not sugary california white zinfandel).

I frikkin love Spanish wine, and I think Portuguese wine too. Awesome, earthy, drinkable (gulpable), and it's a good bet if you only have 8 bucks to spend. Which is usually the case for me.

But for a gift, I think it depends on weather your friendly neighbor is a wine buff or not. If you don't know, sticking with something like Cakebread or Far Niente is a pretty safe bet. For a new used sail, you probably don't mind dropping 50 bucks on a bottle of wine. 

Who ever said French champagne was on to something: Veuve Yellow label you can get at Harris Teeter, fancy enough for someone who knows anything about wine, tasty enough for those who don't. Oh and girls love Champagne. 

Also one time I got this fancy french burgundy as a gift when I quit a job. I can't read the label but I know it's expensive and I'm very excited about it. It seems very old world, and probably no occasion will ever be special enough for me to crack it open.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

oh and: Pura Vida!


----------



## ThunderFog (Aug 14, 2006)

Poopdeck,
I too sail out of Dana Point and you are in luck when it comes to finding wine in this area. There are several wine boutiques opening up all over the place. If you go into one of them you will pay a little more for your wine but end up with a great bottle. If you want to kick it up a notch and can get up to costa mesa, there is a place called hi times. http://www.hitimewine.net/info.asp
This is one if not the best wine cellar in the area and there is always someone that knows a lot about wines. Plus it is pretty cool to go down into the cellar, it's a real cellar


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Try a Barolo (from Piemonte in northern Italy) this is truly the king of wines.
Recommend Vietti rocche vineyard. 1999 or 2000 vintage. Outstanding.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey ThunderFrog, where ya be slipped, I'm in the West Cove Dock C


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I went with a Merlot ( mostly cuz I could pronouns it )from the Sonoma vinyards

thanks again


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Poopdeck,
you just lost a friend. Sorry.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*i wouldn't count on any more surprises in your cockpit*



poopdeckpappy said:


> Ok, I went with a Merlot ( mostly cuz I could pronouns it )from the Sonoma vinyards
> 
> thanks again


hmmm..
well..that's certainly disappointing..with so many suggestions of great portugese/italian/spanish wines..you chose a merlot from sonoma....

and here i thought you wanted to give a good bottle of wine...


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok,Ok, I plead wine ignorence.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PDP,

Please accept what I am going to say as constructive criticism, ok?? 

You do not have Wine Ignorance, you simply CAN'T READ!!!! 

After all we wrote and told you, after all the advise we gave you, you gave your friend a wine that God knows might not even be made with grapes???

You gave your friend fuel for a Humvee??

What the hell is wrong with you??? From now on your friend will no longer be your friend, and you might see a lot more bird droppings on your deck!!!

That simple.....


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Do I detect a bit of wine snobbery here? <G> What counts is the thought, not the gift. What better time of year to remember that than now?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giu is a bit outspoken in his support of Portugese wine, but I'm sure he's just having fun at the Napa Valley's expense. I received quite a few bottles of wine as gifts from my professional acquaintances, family and friends - because they all know I enjoy wine. 

Everything was either from California or our own island vineyards. We all enjoyed the wine immensely and I do not think any less of my good friends and family for their selections.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB!! How was Christmas??!! Good to read you!

Absolutely not, I am not having fun at your wineries.

I think that just as ANY boat with a mast, that can move with the wind is a sail boat, any fermentation made out of grapes can also be wine.

Now, inside the vast spectrum of sail boats, well, there are those...uhhhmmm.. well you know....the real bad ones, as well as there are those very nice Swans and Wallys.

Think of the wine form the country of yours trully as the Swans and Wallys of wine... 

Still any wine is better than no wine.... And I am sure that california makes some very good wine, as the weather is very similar to Portugal and Spain. And I believe the grape casts came from Europe, right??


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yep, I suppose most of Napa's finer vineyards were started from grape casts brought over by the vineyard's founders. There's no disputing the "root" of the finest things in life had European heritage. You have a right to be proud. <grin> .

Christmas was great Giu, hope yours was enjoyable as well. Most of our family was able to join us at the house on Christmas day and very few gifts needed returning - a good measure of success.

It is good to get back to work and relax though <G>.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Ironically, I believe that most of Europe's grapes are grown on rootstocks from native N. American grapes (V. Labrusca). Phylloxera almost eliminated the Vinifera grapes over a hundred years ago and the Labrusca variety are resistent to this parasite.

Regarding California wines, someone please give me a nice Zinfandel. ;-)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's not wine snobbery pb (yes it is) it's that you asked for advise and didn't take any of it! I don't see merlot anywhere on this thread!

But sonoma is not upsetting. And to be a true sailnet nitpicker, sonoma and napa are two different regions.

Anyway. I recieved Virginia wine this christmas. It absolutely cannot get any worse than that. And I was happy. I will still drink it. It may even be good. (I doubt it).

_It is good to get back to work and relax though._

ha ha, yes indeedy


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB,
we had a wonderfull Christmas, too. With the kids and the new baby, 9 months now!! We remembered a lot of good things, too. It was really good, Thank God.

Anyway, we sailed on the 25th only for 2 or 3 hours , around the coast (as my Mum delayed Christmas lunch a little), and yesterday, we went "hunting" for the good winds. We are starting to tune the boat, so we go out everyday now. The season will soon start and we will be doing the IRC champ.
By the way, we allways have a little wine when we go out (no we don't get drunk, drinking wine and now how to drink is part of our child education), and as I am writting to you I am enjoying a litle red, called PORCA DE MURÇA, from here, off course!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Johnrb said:


> Ironically, I believe that most of Europe's grapes are grown on rootstocks from native N. American grapes (V. Labrusca). Phylloxera almost eliminated the Vinifera grapes over a hundred years ago and the Labrusca variety are resistent to this parasite.
> 
> Regarding California wines, someone please give me a nice Zinfandel. ;-)


John, wow, I am amazed, you know about that disease?? Congratulations.

Just a little info, the Phylloxera attacked most vineyards in France, Spain and Italy, but believe it or not, not one single incident occured in Portugal!! Yes I swear this is true! We were imune, and so far no one has found the answer as to why our grapes did not suffer.

I remember studying that the fact that we were not touched by the disease, the French were really pissed of at us.

You know what is funny, when someone acts funny and gets pissed off, I remember my deceased grandmother saying it was suffering of Phyllooxcera!! EHEHEH


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

PORCA DE MURÇA . . . I will remember that next time I'm looking for a good red. Hmmm . . . "sow of MURÇA" dosen't conjure up a very tasteful image though.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

So French parasites did not invade Portugal?? I could have sworn a read about one with a long hose-like appendage. <g>


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB

Here are a few labels I have here in my cellar:

BORBA
MOUCHÃO
DÃO
FREI JOÃO
MONTE VELHO
PERIQUITA
LOIOS
QUINTA DA AVELEDA
REGUENGOS
CARTAXO
HERDADE DO ESPORÃO
PALMELA


And so on and so on....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> So French parasites did not invade Portugal?? I could have sworn a read about one with a long hose-like appendage. <g>


Cam,
The disease, just like those "fils de pute", you know the "hose-like appendage" "connards", did not stay long!!!!

In fact like any French, its all Hit and Run!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB,

Porca de murça (pig of Murça) is a simbol of a town here called Murça, and I believe it dates back to year 100 B.C.. They found a granitic statue made by the romans, that resembled a bear, but then became a pig, and they say its a female, but a close look shows its a boy. Any way simbol of a city with great wine

http://www.rtsmarao.pt/concelho_de_murcaport.htm

As for the wine, look here, they have English version
http://www.realcompanhiavelha.pt/i_index.cfm
Man I should ask a sponsor from the Portuguese wine Institute, for all the adverstising I do here about Portuguese wines.....


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

cassycc36 said:


> It's not wine snobbery pb (yes it is) it's that you asked for advise and didn't take any of it! I don't see merlot anywhere on this thread!
> 
> But sonoma is not upsetting. And to be a true sailnet nitpicker, sonoma and napa are two different regions.
> 
> ...


hey cassy..if it is Horton Norton, you may be in luck...if it is Williamsburg Winery, i'd suggest using it to loosen frozen valves...or to kill fungus where you find it..(translation, nasty, nasty, nasty..the 2 shilling red is especially offensive..but hey..they sell a bunch of it to the tourists....)
now to PB...i think what bothers most of us (especially those of us that took the time to suggest a few different labels to help in your quest for the appropriate thank you gift,is when it was all said and done...you went to the supermarket and bought a bottle of kendall jackson merlot (i'm guessing here)..but..it is probably a massed produced wine lacking in character and complexity..(ok..i'm a quasi-semi, kinda, sorta, wine snob) however to feign ignorance after the fact..'the only one you could pronounce'...sheesh).
but..we offered advice, it didn't mean you had to take it, however, i suspect some may be a little reluctant to put forth much effort next go round...
but as always..YMMV...


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> PDP,
> 
> Please accept what I am going to say as constructive criticism, ok??
> 
> You do not have Wine Ignorance, you simply CAN'T READ!!!!


LOL, Giulietta I accept your constructive criticism, it is greatly appriciated, but hell most the wines you mentioned I couldn't even pronouns.

By the way, we're still friends, I will even crew for him when the racing starts next month......hopefully he will have forgot about the wine by then...... LOL

Next time, I'll just go with Blue Mountain coffee, hard to go wrong there..............right ?????


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I didn't think I would have to defend myself; A California winery was suggested, A Merlot was mentioned, 

I apologize if I wasted your time, it was all helpful to me and it was and still is appreciated.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PDP

we're all having fun, no need for apologies, ok?

Happy New Year!


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Hard a Port. Isn't that a kind of wine?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cockeyedbob,

Dear Sir..... I am speechless.... you are asking if Port is a KIND of Wine?????????????????????
Could it be a misprint and you meant KING of wineS ??????

I am trully offended. Asking if Port is a wine is like asking if the Pope is Catholic!!

I am getting Cam to go after you, and ban you from here, you just wait and see..... Sacrilege!!


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Dang, does your tongue fit in your cheek?
As a product of a catholic education, I can assure you without a doubt that the pope may indeed be catholic ... I think ...

My most sincere apologies for my lack of knowlege concerning the fruit of the vine. I am aware of only three rules concerning wine:
1. Never order from the 50 liter carboy behind the counter, you know, the one with the latex hose.
2. Don't buy a wine corked with a potato.
3. When drinking red wine and cola, the wine must cost less than the cola.

Sacramental wine was my favorite, but I'm still dealing with the guilt.
Educate me oh Master so that my later life will be filled with wonders beyond belief.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

cockeyedbob said:


> Dang, does your tongue fit in your cheek?
> 
> 3. When drinking red wine and cola, the wine must cost less than the cola.


OK appologies accepted.

1 question, please!

"Does your tongue fit in your cheek?" I have heard this before but don't know what it means.

By the way, there are some wines around here that are indeed cheaper than coke, and are in fact very very very good wines!! Wine is cheap here.

We have waters more expensive than some wines!!! And most are cheaper than a gallon of Gas!!! I swear!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

cockeyed,
When running hard a-port with Giu, take note that his native tongue-in-cheek is Portuguese, so some attempts at sarcasm may be misinterpreted.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Heck, what do I know, but a good opportunity to learn sez I.

Wife does all the buying here and likes Burning Leaf or something like that. Opens (unscrews) bottle and lets it belch for about 15 minutes before swilling. I always order a Merlot 'cause I can pronounce it well.

Seriously. I spent 4 years in Europe and enjoyed many wines but honestly couldn't tell good from bad. All those years of orphanage and military food kinda killed my taste buds.

My daughter says she isn't being sarcastic, but rather she's ridiculing me.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Wow, I didn't think I would have to defend myself; A California winery was suggested, A Merlot was mentioned,
> 
> I apologize if I wasted your time, it was all helpful to me and it was and still is appreciated.


it's all good....
now break out the credit card and send us all a bottle of 1970 graham port...and we'll call it square..
oh..except for giulietta..send him a bottle (or a box) of riunite..


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> OK appologies accepted.
> 
> 1 question, please!
> 
> ...


Well, tongue in cheek is saying something with a certain lack of sincerity that often passes for humor ... well, sometimes. I meant no offense. Honestly. Know what I mean? Wink wink, nudge, nudge ...


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

The 2005 Bourdeaux crop is looking VERY promising and now is the time to buy as prices are low. It's been said to be in the top 3 vintage in 150 years. There are VERY nice wines to be had for less than $20/bottle right now.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

U.S. Grant was just mentioning that bourdeaux to me the other day. Said he and Lee cracked a bottle of it at Appomatux and it was quite well developed for being only ten years in the bottle. I'll pass the info along.<G>


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Because of Guilietta, I had to rush to the local where I purchased a jug of purple bearing the Product of Portugal label. Did i do well? We'll see. The wife says be careful 'cause it doesn't match the carpet. Let's see, righty tighty, lefty ...

Seriously, he said with a grin, what do I look for in purchasing a wine, any color wine. I've been to tasting rooms where everyone says ooooh, dats good but no one ever says ptooie, ya tryin' ta poison me! What is the selection criteria other than how my head feels the following day? What do I, a mere mortal, look for? I try not to buy the ones with dust on 'em.

Somebody please. Just short and sweet, not too technical ... I'm certain a lot of subscribers would like to be enlightened. You say this is good but why is it good?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey now Sam.......I happen to like Riunite Lambrusco. Goes well with crackers and whatever...cheese, sausage, ham, etc.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

cockeyedbob said:


> Because of Guilietta, I had to rush to the local where I purchased a jug of purple bearing the Product of Portugal label. Did i do well? We'll see. The wife says be careful 'cause it doesn't match the carpet. Let's see, righty tighty, lefty ...
> 
> Seriously, he said with a grin, what do I look for in purchasing a wine, any color wine. I've been to tasting rooms where everyone says ooooh, dats good but no one ever says ptooie, ya tryin' ta poison me! What is the selection criteria other than how my head feels the following day? What do I, a mere mortal, look for? I try not to buy the ones with dust on 'em.
> 
> Somebody please. Just short and sweet, not too technical ... I'm certain a lot of subscribers would like to be enlightened. You say this is good but why is it good?


alrighty..lest i start a veritable firestorm (was gonna say something else, but this is a family forum and all ..
i have always had a cardinal rule about sailboats, motorcycles and wine..it goes something like this.."sail, ride and drink what you like, and like what you sail, ride and drink" (ok..i blended them all together for arguments sake, but you get the point).
as for wine...it shouldn't taste like vinegar...it also shouldn't taste like welsh's grape juice either.
i have written a fair number of wine lists, been subjected to more than my fair share of "cork sniffers" as we call em; oh for reference sake,a cork always smells like a cork btw,and those of us in the business get particular pleasure seeing someone sniffing a composite cork, but i digress. 
"the bouquet, although nebulous, endures" also makes me laugh as this level of pompousness is usually reserved for the oenophiles that try to outdo each other by coming up with abstract descriptors and silly expressions to describe the taste and smells of the wine. 
i've consumed lots of bad,good and great wine along the way courtesy of distributor reps, and have always found the advice of a good rep, or someone in a decent wine store to be invaluable.think about it in terms of a trusted mechanic, doctor, or financial planner.they do this for a living, find one you are comfortable with and let them help you find what you like. 
in my sometime less than humble opinion, the best values are in the australian/NZ wines...spanish and italian wines can be wonderful.avoid the mass produced california wines (kendall jackson comes to mind..think straining wine through oak chips for flavoring)...if your spouse likes sweeter wines, try a gewurztraminer instead of a white zinfandel (not a real wine)..
yeah, you can read wine spectator, or listen to robert parker, and all the experts, but when it gets down to it, you are the end user, and you have to be happy with the price point and taste.
you don't have to spend a fortune to find great "juice"...but, as with most things in life, you get what you pay for.
if i haven't bored you to death, and you want some specific labels..just message me..
your humble wine junky...
sam


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

sanctuarysam said:


> avoid the mass produced california wines (kendall jackson comes to mind


Are you saying all California wines are mass produced or just Kendell Jackson is mass produced ??

I'm not into drinking, so I don't know, only wine I have bought was that Marlot, but it wasn't KJ, it was something like Matanezs (?) Creek


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sam,

Weird way of putting it, but none the less, very valid. 

Cockeyedbob,

finding good wine (FOR YOU), is almost like finding a woman, they all are good for you know what, (some exeptions) but only a few will make you fall in love.... if I may use this analogy.

Finding the right (good) wine for you is a trial and error. You have to go thru several bottles and taste and enjoy, and the more you drink the more your personal "wine list" will grow.

Trial and error, my friend. Buy, open drink. You like, then it is good, you don't like it, then it's no good. That simple.

Of course the pivot point between good or bad can be sparse in a collective environment of wine tasters. 

So, unless you have gone thru a lot of bottles were you can provide your input your opinion, if you have no references hear what they say, use their experience. 

And by the way, over here we would never ask the guy at the store, because we have very very few wine stores. Wine is so abundant you buy it at the corner supermarket. Even gas stations.

Can you imagine asking a 19 year old kid mopping the floor near the wine section, how this wine tatses?? He would say something like: 15 minutes of cognitive thoughts, then pass out!!! Good man good!!!

Remeber you like it??? its good, just like women!!


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Gentlemen, I thank you for your sage advice. The profusion of local wineries must play havoc with the cork trees as most bottles appear to be stoppered with some sort of plastic product. Trial and error, I new there was a secret!


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Are you saying all California wines are mass produced or just Kendell Jackson is mass produced ??
> 
> I'm not into drinking, so I don't know, only wine I have bought was that Marlot, but it wasn't KJ, it was something like Matanezs (?) Creek


actually Matanzas Creek is a wonderful winery...KJ was one once, but with notoriety and demand, standards fell...if you chose this wine as a gift, you chose wisely grasshopper


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Sam,
> 
> Weird way of putting it, but none the less, very valid.
> 
> ...


hey giu,
i live for weird..
i guess it is much like asking a waitress about a certain dish..if she doesn't know how it is prepared or how it tastes, it tells me much about how the operation is run. same for wine merchants, if i ask how wine A compares to wine B that i'm familiar with, and i get the blank 'west marine stare'..poof..i'm outa there.
i failed to add, when you find a wine you like, save the cork, it tells you who made the wine,(of course w/ the advent of screw tops this becomes problematic)..in which case, put pen to paper, and write down what you like.
for the record, w/ the diminishing cork supply, screw tops will become more accepted, and are less difficult than some composite corks (now where is that damn corkscrew).
wine, women and song...
a loaf of bread, a jug of wine and thou...
something about good wine and women...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, I just re-read this whole thread start to finish!!! Very funny. I always like recommendations of good wines wo have been taking notes.
G- I have cut and pasted ALL of your recommendations and am making it my mission to boost sales from your "humble country". (Trying to help with that sponsorship you're after!)

You should all stop trying to sort out good from bad, as I got a bottle of wine as a Christmas gift that was from Chicago! (Home brew no less!)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T, I changed my mind.. I like you now!!

You have won 150 good credits!! You're at minus 230 now!!!!!  

Wise thing to do. Now I'm expecting some feedback from you, after you drink some.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- I'll be happy to provide the feedback. (That shouldn't be a surprise!) Maybe I can at least work my way back into positive credits!!!

By the way, I'm saving that Chicago wine so I can re-gift it to you next year!! (Did I mention it is White Zin.!!!!!)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T, please keep the chicago wine, I already cleaned my stainless stell fixtures!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not sure it would have helped your stainless anyway. May work on your battery terminals though.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

T34C said:


> G- I'll be happy to provide the feedback. (That shouldn't be a surprise!) Maybe I can at least work my way back into positive credits!!!
> 
> By the way, I'm saving that Chicago wine so I can re-gift it to you next year!! (Did I mention it is White Zin.!!!!!)


T....
eeewwww
white zinfandel...kinda like ripple, only wine in america never to have seen a grape...
so, i guess the person on the re-gifting end is someone you really don't like too much, huh...


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

I haven't read all of the replies; but there are some great Ca wines. We are mainly Ca wine drinkers and collectors; not to say I don't have or drink other wines from outside of Ca.

If you are from Southern Ca. then just go to an upsacle wine shop and tell them how much you want to spend and go for it. Almost any of the upscale, high priced wine labels are good. I wish I lived in So. Ca., I would have a a gigantic wine cellar compared to what I have now.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Sam- I figure he likes Portuguese wine, he'll drink anything!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Who said I would drink it?? I want to use it to clean my boat!! 

American wines eek: ) are good to remove anti-fouling paint, rust stains and on some occasions used in your diesel engine to clean the injectors.

We are now researching a new fuel for the first Portuguese rocket ship, fueled by Sonoma. T is sending some samples of the "explosive" stuff!!


By the way did you know that Portuguese are the only geese that don't fly???


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> By the way did you know that Portuguese are the only geese that don't fly???


I knew that boat was over rated!

G- I just went through the local wine shop to checkout Portugeese wines. I bought everything they had... both bottles. Seriously, I got a Quinta Do Crasto Douro 2001. How did I do?????


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Thing is, you don't drink the label, just what's inside the bottle. If it tastes good to you, doesn't matter where it's from or what label is on the outside. Kind of like what a watchmaker told me once....if you want a watch to keep time, get a Timex. If you want one to show off, get a Rolex.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> I knew that boat was over rated!
> 
> G- I just went through the local wine shop to checkout Portugeese wines. I bought everything they had... both bottles. Seriously, I got a Quinta Do Crasto Douro 2001. How did I do?????


Good!!

90/100. Now to drink, DO NOT SERVE COLD!!

Open at least 1 hour before drinking, if you have a carrafe, pass it to carrafe. Let sit at room temperature and drink, but avoid cold rooms at 70 to 72ºF room temp is good. Good choice

Let me know once you are done!!


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*difference of opinion*



Giulietta said:


> Good!!
> 
> 90/100. Now to drink, DO NOT SERVE COLD!!
> 
> ...


 hey G..
ya know there are many of us that think a red of this quality needs to be slightly chilled (roughly 62-65 and yes decanted to open her up sufficiently)
a rule of thumb i've always operated under (and confirmed by the wine editor at a seminar at Gourmet magazine last year) is put your reds in the fridge 1/2 hour before serving, and take your whites out of the fridge 1/2 hour before serving..but hey..YMMV


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

jones2r said:


> How do you get the sulfites out of the wine? Strain it through a loaf of bread?


assuming you are serious...the only way is to add hydrogen peroxide, and i'm thinking it might make the wine taste a bit funky..with the possible exception of white zinfandel, which in theory, would only improve its taste


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

PB- Unfortunatly you have to look at the label first or you won't know what you are getting and if you like it you have to know what to get the next time. It's tough to by a Timex without knowing it's a Timex.

G- I will decant before drinking and let you know how it is. I was quite surprised, my local wine shop has everything, except Portugeese wines. I may see if they can get more if this one lives up the high standard you set.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sanctuarysam said:


> hey G..
> ya know there are many of us that think a red of this quality needs to be slightly chilled (roughly 62-65 and yes decanted to open her up sufficiently)
> a rule of thumb i've always operated under (and confirmed by the wine editor at a seminar at Gourmet magazine last year) is put your reds in the fridge 1/2 hour before serving, and take your whites out of the fridge 1/2 hour before serving..but hey..YMMV


SAM that is sacrilege to chill red wine. I know some people in the US do that , that is why I told T not to do it!!!

Room Temperature 70ºF leave it here for one hour,and drink. Period. I accept no further discussion

Let me explain, the average yearly tempertaure here is 70ºF. (54ºF in winter and 90ºF in summer).
You just making the wine feel at "home", and we drink it at our room tempertaure. 
The problem is that in the US you have heaters in Winter and too many air conditionings in the summer, so temeprtures might by too high in winter and too cold in summer. Thus the recommendation you have to 60 or º65F !!!! OK??

T, please, get you room at 70ºF and drink it, preferably with a nice beef plate.

If drink off meals, drink in a round large glass, so your nose goes inside the glass when you drink, and sniff it!!

I am eager to know what you think.

Remember, here, we are all "professional" drinkers since age 16!!! And you can get wine anywhere.

Only the whites are refirgerated here, and of course the green wine too.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> G- I will decant before drinking and let you know how it is. I was quite surprised, my local wine shop has everything, except Portugeese wines. I may see if they can get more if this one lives up the high standard you set.


T, I hope I recommended good. Now I'm nervous.

The reason why you don't see much PortugUese (not PortugEese) wine there, is because the wine industry in Portugal is mostly for internal consumption, made by small companies.

We as a Country are too small to have big farms to grow wine alone, in quantities that could justify export, (the French, Italian, Spanish are bigger, and have fewer labels, that's why they export more).

This obviously affects the traditional family made quality, that is why I say our wine is best (and the proof is that the French, Italians AND some Spanish actually admit it!!). Its still made with TLC (tender loving care). And they have to do it otherwise no one buys their wine and the family goes bankrupt (we are very very critical about othe wine we drink, if its bad we never buy that label again!!!). And ABSOLUTELY no chemical to accelerate like they do elsewhere. it can be traced on tasting!!

Consider our wine industry as being constantly in competition with each other. They rather make less but good, than a lot that is bad.
So occasionally a wine merchant here get a hand of unwanted surplus or have a relationship with someone that got a hold of 500 bottles, and they end up in there at 200% the cost!!! A very very bery good wine here will not cost more than $20 to $25 . collection wines maybe $100.

Most wineyards are owned as small family businesess, (we have the largest quantity of brands per 100 habitants in the World), and that allows a lot of choice. Then the wine is divided in red, white and gree, but ALDO by region!!

And the region sometimes gives it its name. Some regions like Douro, have very very good wines (that is where Port is made) Douro is the river that exits to sea in Porto city.

There is Alentejo, Setubal, Carcavelos, Bairrada (my favorite), Dão, etc.

This is something, probably the only thing, that we are really critic about. The wine.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

This is beginning to sound like a religious experience. There aren't any incantations or anything you have to use also, are there? <G>

(Yes, I realize many people take wine seriously, and that's fine by me. Just seems a bit silly some times. Not trying to put anyone down or anything like that. We all do, or should, what we enjoy.)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> This is beginning to sound like a religious experience. There aren't any incantations or anything you have to use also, are there? <G>
> 
> (Yes, I realize many people take wine seriously, and that's fine by me. Just seems a bit silly some times. Not trying to put anyone down or anything like that. We all do, or should, what we enjoy.)


P absolutely no ritual whatsoever. I drink wine sometimes when I sail, and do it just like that, no preparation or anything, its not that serious. But the truth is after its been open for at least half hour it tasted better. That's for sure. I agree we should do what we like. yes.

The thing here was that I wanted to make sure that T's experience with his Portuguese wine was the best. That's all.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> By the way did you know that Portuguese are the only geese that don't fly???


G- The PortugEese was on purpose! (Just disregard all my other spelling mistakes!!!) We are going up north this weekend to check on the boats and have a quiet weekend away. I will take my nice PortugEese wine with us and have with a nice dinner.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> SAM that is sacrilege to chill red wine. I know some people in the US do that , that is why I told T not to do it!!!
> 
> Room Temperature 70ºF leave it here for one hour,and drink. Period. I accept no further discussion
> 
> ...


hmmm
lemme restate this....according to every expert, wine source and rep i have ever dealt with (and as this is what i do for a living)..no red wine should be served above 68 F..and all should be stored at around 55F
people tend to drink their whites too cold, and their reds too warm (and this includes port)...growing temps notwithstanding, (i have never heard this used as an argument for serving temperatures), you would have to assume that there was a constant day/night year round ambient temp of 70 for this to be a valid argument.

oh, and you are decanting to achieve several different things..softening the tannins in a younger wine, and removing sediment in older ones...
and i do agree w/ G on this..use the right glass for the wine.. (while drinking champagne from the bottle has always been a bohemian favorite pastime , i do suggest an appropriate stem for the type of wine you are drinking...
http://www.wineenthusiast.com/templ...=D32D7B06-CDB6-4A32-AA0B-650C4345CFCD&AfID=CJ

that being said...fine wine, like a fine woman needs to be handled correctly and savored...enjoy the experience.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- I tried the Quinta Do Crasto Douro 2001. I liked it very much! It was a very robust, fully bodied wine, neither too sweet nor too dry. Can definatly tell the Porto taste. I am going to pick-up another couple bottles to take to a tasting next week and recommend to friends. (How far are you from that sponsorship deal!! )
I have to admit my wife was not as big a fan. She is coming around slowly, and liked the Douro more as she drank it. 

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

In talking with T, I just remembered one thing about getting Portuguese wine in the US.

I know that in Fall River MA, New Jersey, Hells Kitchen NJ, Boston MA, there are very large Portuguese comunities that are "fed" thru several wine stores and supermarkets speciallized in Portuguese wine, beer and food. (the famous Portuguese BACALHAU . cod fish .).

I don't know how you can get a hold of them, but if you can, get in touch with them, they do stock all the wines I mentioned, and are cheaper than "specialized" wine stores, because they sell to the Portuguese comunity.

Try locating some and let me know

UPDATE:

Try these:

http://fall-river-ma.iaf.net/city/wine/fall~river-massachusetts-ma-70.html

http://www.apol.net/dightonrock/Codfish supper data/codfish supper 29-Beira Alta .htm

Just get in contact with any Portuguese there, he will help you


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Had to post this (at G's request). In a small tasting over the weekend the top wine picked by those attendind was a Portuguese Douro (Quinta Do Crasto Douro 2001). The tasting for favorite wines $20/bottle and under. The Douro beat out a number of French, Spanish, Italian, and Napa wines. Excellent recommendation G- thanks.

Now stand-by for Portuguese bragging!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> Had to post this (at G's request). In a small tasting over the weekend the top wine picked by those attendind was a Portuguese Douro (Quinta Do Crasto Douro 2001). The tasting for favorite wines $20/bottle and under. The Douro beat out a number of French, Spanish, Italian, and Napa wines. Excellent recommendation G- thanks.
> 
> Now stand-by for Portuguese bragging!!!


EHEHEHEHEHEHE  

See, I told you....and that is not expensive, right???

Wait till you get your hands (mouth) in some Dão, Reguengos, Alentejo, Bairrada wines (these are regions not labels).

Thanks for the vote of confidence...Portuguese wine industry thanks you..


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G-

Did that help with you wine sponsorship deal???


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

No...they sent the wine bottles, and we got so drunk we forgot the brand name......   

Actually believe it or not, we will have no sponsors, by choice. I sponsor myself!! At least for 2007.

Next year, well, we'll see how "it goe$" this year. But wine brand is a good idea!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wines from the Dão (notice my screen name) region are great but there are so many wines from all over the world at $20 and under don't limit yourself to any one particular region.

My favorite wine is Chateauneuf du Pape from the Southern Rhone region of France but they can be a little costly. So it's an occasional wine but you can find merlot, cabernet, zin, syrah, cab franc, malbec, rioja and many others that are wonderful and reasonable prices that are fun to explore.

And that's just reds! Don't limit yourself! There's so much to try and to enjoy out there!

Alan
Newport 30
La Belle France


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OH BOY, OH BOY, OH BOY!!!
I CAN'T WAIT!!!
THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD!!

Hey Giu, 

Over here. This guy's looking for you....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dao said:


> Wines from the Dão (notice my screen name) region are great but there are so many wines from all over the world at $20 and under don't limit yourself to any one particular region.
> 
> My favorite wine is Chateauneuf du Pape from the Southern Rhone region of France but they can be a little costly. So it's an occasional wine but you can find merlot, cabernet, zin, syrah, cab franc, malbec, rioja and many others that are wonderful and reasonable prices that are fun to explore.
> 
> ...


Alan (I just hope its not Alain)

What are you??? a troll?????
Are you picking a fight???? huh????

Are you nuts?????

France wines?????? France named boat?????Chateauneuf du Pape ?????? Rhoine?????

Cam!!!! ban this guy, he has no taste

France?????????????? La belle France???????????

what are you a water hose happy friend????


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Now Giu, You know it's not polite to bully new SailNet members, even if they are French.
Welcome aboard Dao.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB, 


I am foaming at the mouth now!!!! I got French Rabbis!!!! 

I'll bite any French water hose happy, new or old!!!!  

Besides, he started it!!!!

I was just here, minding my business.... reading this....reading that....you know....thinking to myself how nice life is....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Dao,

Please tell us more about the wonderful French wines, or anything else French for that matter. (So we can watch G- spin around like a top!!!!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh oh...what did I get started? As I stated before my screen name is Dao which I took from the philosophy (Tao) and the Portuguese wine region Dao. So obviously I have a liking for the region's wine.

Am I French? As with many of us who's heritage in the U.S. goes back several generations there might be some French in there some where. Mostly Spanish, English and Celtic though.

While Giulietta seems to have a strong infinity for Portuguese wine I have a hunch she drinks others on occasion. She sounds like an experienced ( I mean that in a good way) drinker.

It is great living just four hours away as I do from some incredible wine regions, Mendocino, Sonoma, Napa and even our own appellation, Willow Creek in Humboldt County, where this year I'm learning how to tend to the vineyards.

And...while I love wine, there's nothing like a good mixed drink, beer or a short glass two fingers full of Irish Whiskey.

Cheers!

Alan
La Belle France


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dao said:


> Oh oh...what did I get started? As I stated before my screen name is Dao which I took from the philosophy (Tao) and the Portuguese wine region Dao. So obviously I have a liking for the region's wine.
> 
> Am I French? As with many of us who's heritage in the U.S. goes back several generations there might be some French in there some where. Mostly Spanish, English and Celtic though.
> 
> ...


OK!!

What is it with you and this ....SHE THIS .....SHE THAT.....SHE DRINKS LIKE A RUSSIAN SUB COMMANDER....

What the hell is wrong with you??? GIULIETTA is my boat, and my wife.....

THIS IS ME HERE:

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/1291/cat/500/ppuser/130816

You have to go back "GO" and do not collect.....and roll the dice again....

Now, I DO NOT DRINK FRENCH WINE, its a political statment. I may have drunk some Spanish wine, even some italian or German (yourkkkk  ), but was drunk for sure, and one time had some California wine only because we all did our "experiences" when we were young!!


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

I recommend: Domaine De Saline Pinot Noir

or if you really wanted to go all out: *Chateau La Mission Haut Brion*


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

administrator said:


> I recommend: Domaine De Saline Pinot Noir


OK, You're outta here, too, CAM!!!!?????

edited:

Right....if this "taste bud discrimination" persists, I will call my lawyer, and move to sailing anarchy.....including my bad jokes, and my "she ness"...

And you SIR, you should lead by example, and not send all the people here into "bad seas"!!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

This one reason I check out sailnet most every morning, besides the great info, it's great comedy.........

BTW, I did have my first glass of wine the other night, it was Rosemount Shirza 2002, very tasty stuff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I find the MD 20/20, December, to be tantalizing stuff.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

pappy- Good choice. Thanks for supporting the Aussies.

Jones- LOL! I hope it was Dec. 2006. It is best when fresh.

G- If you go around wearing a girls name tag....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> G- If you go around wearing a girls name tag....


Coming from a guy whose name tag comes out of Victoria'S Secrets Bra catalogue, you shouldn't throw stones.......


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

So, you can recognize bra's by model number and you have a girls name tag!!! 

(Are you wearing lipstick in that picture.)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NO. Wrong. 

My wife has the name, and yes, I recognize the numbers off course I do. Its from all those years looking at the little bra's tags when undoing them....you know, the ones in the back.

Yes, I had lipstick, but can't tell you where here....   

Cam is all business these days...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

:d TMI...:d


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> :d TMI...:d


OK, as you expected...

Ohhhh, please explain.....


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

*good wine*

If they are regular red wine drinkers a bold Cab, Almost any from Napa, i like Cabs from the Oakville Appellation area. They will typically have a hint of smoked pine or oak, blackberry current, a touch of spice but little pepper. If they are on casual drinkers go with a Pinot Noir. Lighter feel, less tannin, a bit more fruit, often black chery and sometimes rasberry. If they like pepper or more spice get a Napa Syrah. A truly great blend is a wine called "Sena" A 2001 vintage will cost about $80. It is from Chili but part of a Mondavi partnership. If you are in a region harder to find good wine look for the Estanca Meritage. About $35 easy to find a a really good blend


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- "Too Much Information"


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey G,
I see they got under your skin, all in good humor. 
I've been avoiding this thread, just read the last day or so and its very funny.
Especially the part about She this and She that. Sorry, I just had to laugh. Now, tell us again how you feel about the French, I'm not sure I understand your position.
Tim


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

One big European Union Family


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailor...how are you??

Well, they can try, and they may master the domains of the English language, a recognized handicap for me....however.....at the end of the day....


I STILL HAVE THE FASTER BOAT ! ! ! ! ! ! !   

And this skin is too thick, from the hardening of sun caused by all the sailing days I've had...... 

The She this, She that, I wrote to laugh, too. 

I love the clean joking we have here, its pricless...unlike T's boat.....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I WILL HAVE YOU KNOW SHE IS A CLASSIC!!! See the "C" !!!!!!!!! (At least that what they told me when I bought it!)  I notice that none of the titles YOU gave your boat have that. You only said that because you know I can't figure out how to post a photo!

There see: http://tca34.org/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=145&Itemid=62 A classic!

_" Por Mares Nunca Antes Navegados"

S/V/Y/NRP/SS/AMGDB/POS/RNB/WTHWT EXQUISITE YACHT WHITE BOAT SHIP VESSEL GIULIETTA (not for sale!!)
(Only sailors in white pants, Navy Blue Dress jacket, Panerai Watch, Capt. Cap and white dock shoes allowed).
S/V/Y/B/ Bolina, 1981 Portugal Vice champion 470 olympic, needs a lot of things, but is also a great Yacht
S/V/Y/B/ Floopy, 1982 Dolphin. Too bad to be called a Yacht
S/V/Y/B/ Bomba, 1999 Optimist. Gave to kid but he refused, low Yacht standards _


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Beautifull

T you know I like your boat! She is really nice.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you G-.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

This thread does have some great lines and lots of laughs in it. I hope after all this good advise that the guy that gave Poopdeckpappy his sails is not a died in the wool Jack Daniels man. Oh, who cares, the thread is fun!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta,

Sorry about the mistake on the gender. I do like the name Giulietta and was beginning to really warm to you.

Now that I know you're a guy and don't drink French wine I doubt we'll be dating anytime soon.

Back to the wine though, there is nothing better than a well aged vintage port and nobody...nobody does it like Portugal.

Alan


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

T,
She is a beauty. I would certainly keep the "C", she deserves it.

Are you going to the Strictly Sail Show?
Is anybody from this site going?

It would be nice to meet face to face.

I did meet one member there last year.... than he cruised to Lake Ontario.
It was a lot of fun to sit down and chat one on one. 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dao said:


> Giulietta,
> 
> Now that I know you're a guy and don't drink French wine I doubt we'll be dating anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Alan, its OK, I don't want to date you either.....   You French kisser.... 

As far as the wine, let me tell you that even if it was a bad ****ty Porto, it still be better than any other Porto, because, the wine is called Porto because its made in the region of Porto. 
Porto is not the type, but the region. Now, if its not Portuguese AND made in Porto, then can't be Porto. Got it?? So whatever is made outside Porto, can't be called PortO, but Port (without the O)!!! Just like the one they make in califiornia, almost tastes like Porto, but its PORT, not the real. Almost like Champagne..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dao said:


> Sorry about the mistake on the gender. I do like the name Giulietta and was beginning to really warm to you.


If you saw his photo on the other thread...you'd really what a mistake it was... 

My better half always like Portugese wines FWIW... she was a wine fanatic though...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Good morning SD, 

your wife sure was a lady with taste!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tjk1- Thanks, she is still a work in progress but I am pretty proud of her. Yes I am planning on going to the Strictly Sail Show. Planning on going Friday afternoon and probably Sat. as well.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Good morning SD,
> 
> your wife sure was a lady with taste!!


Yes, she was...which is why I still wonder why she married me...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I know the answer, (I guess)....she had a good heart, and to her, marrying you was charity....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

T,
I'll be sending you a PM.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Will probably make the show but not confirmed as yet. My wife is in need of a city fix and Chicago remains one of our favorites. Id we do go I will probably visit the show on Thursday and Friday with no lines rather than Sat./Sun. Amazing what you can see the first two days that you can't get to over the weekend. Also depends on clinics and when they are scheduled. Great show for those of you that have never attended.

Tom Mallery
S/V Splash Dance


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

I don't know where the idea of getting rid of sulphites by adding hydrogen peroxide comes from. Metabisulphite is added as a preservative and antioxidant. It is at low levels as a little too much kills the flavour particularly on whites. It disappears with time. 

What the writer was probably thinking off is that sometimes one can get H2S which is rotten egg gas so stinks. This can be gotten rid of by oxygen, but air rather than peroxide. 

The problem can occur in winemaking. A test is to put a copper coin in the wine and it will quickly improve, and sometimes a little copper is added to a barrel. Generally just aerating it by decanting or pouring it from glass to glass will do the trick.

Too much sulphite or H2S is bad winemaking. However some off odours may occur which may disappear by opening and letting it breathe. This or decanting will help open up the flavours of a young red, but too much will ruin a white.

I agree a red may need chilling briefly to make it a cool room temperature about 17 or 68f, and whites often have the flavour destroyed by being too cold. Since they are often drunk in warm weather the temperature rises quite quickly so the trick is to say give it an hour or two of refrigeration or bring it out half an hour or an hour before opening depending on how hot the ambient temperature is and how quickly the bottle goes.

These tricks can make a difference but while the average punter can tell a good wine is good, most are just as happy with a quaffing wine.

The most common problem effecting wine is that it is corked. This has various degrees from minimal to horrible. It effects 1 in 5-10 bottles and smells like wet rotten wool or old socks. Usually you can pick it up by a sniff or it will just taste unpleasant but in small doses it is often missed and the wine just dismissed as not very good. It comes from a contaminant in cork. It is worth training yourself to recognise as a suspect bottle will get worse with air, and it is just not worth drinking. All wineries will replace such a bottle unless it is very old and valuable. That is the advantage of screwcap bottles they are much more reliable.

Someone asked what simply is good wine. Why a wine is good depends. Mainly if you enjoy it it is good. It depends on the setting and purpose. A light white wine for a summer lunch, but not with a steak in winter. A red may be rated as good because it is tannic and will taste good in ten years when it tones down, which is okay for someone with a cellar but it won't taste of much except tannin now - buy a case and drink a bottle every year or two.

On the other hand most drink wine shortly after purchase so any easy drinking fruity red will seem nicer than the blockbuster which has yet to develop and show its flavours, and most wines, particularly cheaper Australian, are made for this these days, but the simplicity and sameness can be a bore. With food the more acid and tannic wines will taste better. Most reds need a few years in the bottle or will improve. However this costs the winemaker to hold them and most are squeezed for cash so they go out as 1-2 year old wine.

For the same purpose, price etc, one would look for balance between acid alcohol body tannin and flavour. Most flavour is picked up by the nose, so odour or bouquet is a quick pointer. Then some complexity of flavours which come out gradually if you don't just gulp makes a big difference. I don't think the ability to detect five or ten hints of this or that is important. It takes practice to discern and label flavours and while doing this can can help you focus and savour a wine most drinking isn't like that. Some effort to hold the wine in your mouth and really taste it is a good idea but it can become overdone and pretentious when it gets to the point of listing as many as possible. They often are clustered so it isn't always as smart as it sounds.

Most rating systems are overdone, and it is actually quite hard to make fine distinctions. However 3- 5 grades are reasonably easily discernible. *,**, no thanks and rarely seen in tastings. *** good or okay drinking, **** pretty or very good, ***** very good or excellent. One might add a category of not much now but may be very good in time.
Cheers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris, 

Very informative. Thank you. I was aware of breathing and decanting, but didn't know the other details. The cork thing is absolutely new to me. Thanks.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chris_gee said:


> I don't know where the idea of getting rid of sulphites by adding hydrogen peroxide comes from. Metabisulphite is added as a preservative and antioxidant. It is at low levels as a little too much kills the flavour particularly on whites. It disappears with time.
> What the writer was probably thinking off is that sometimes one can get H2S which is rotten egg gas so stinks. This can be gotten rid of by oxygen, but air rather than peroxide.
> The problem can occur in winemaking. A test is to put a copper coin in the wine and it will quickly improve, and sometimes a little copper is added to a barrel. Generally just aerating it by decanting or pouring it from glass to glass will do the trick.
> Too much sulphite or H2S is bad winemaking. However some off odours may occur which may disappear by opening and letting it breathe. This or decanting will help open up the flavours of a young red, but too much will ruin a white.
> ...


Very nice explanation, thank you.

Now try to remember all that at 30 kts wind and 30deg. bank. while you taste the wine.


----------

